# Kimber Custom Target I



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I got to the range yesterday with the Kimber Custom Target I and I put three magazines through it. The ammo was commercially made 230gr FMJ reloads that I trust. The range was 25 yards and I experienced no malfunctions; this pistol is a joy to shoot and the plain black sights are very good. I am not a very good 25 yard shooter but I was able to get 3" groups and it was a very nice pistol to shoot. I noted no dislikes and the only area that can stand improvement is the trigger. I am used to tuned triggers and yes, my gunsmith does a better job on triggers. The Kimber Custom Target I passes my muster and I do not regret acquiring it. 

My control pistol was a Para-Ord Kit Gun with a GI upper with a trigger shoe and adjustable sights. This Para performs beautifully in my hands and out shoots the Kimber Custom Target I. The Para has a very large grip but as a friend says who cares when a gun shoots this well. 

Regards, 

Richard


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

G;ad you are enjoying your new gun. I'm Not a huge fan of Kimber personally but there is no denying they make a dang fine pistol. I have a couple Para Ords. and really like them both. One is my daily carry..A LTC


----------

